# westinghouse w3223 screen flashing on and off



## Craig75 (Oct 3, 2015)

ok I need help please I have a Westinghouse TV model w3223 when I turn it on it just flashes on and off until I have the dvd player turned on then it will work to watch dvds but not regular tv I tried contacting customer support but just got frustrated at there lack of help can any one please point me into the right direction to get this fixed


----------

